# Straining to poop?



## KB-31 (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen or had a cockatiel do this behavior before? What causes it?It looks like she is trying to poop but is unable to. She makes a kind of crying/grunting noise I tried to record in the videos. She did this late last night off and on for a couple hours and then finally was back to normal and pooping regularly. She has no obstruction or egg that I can tell is there causing this. 

I took her into to my local bird store that is pretty knowledgeable with birds and they could not tell anything was wrong and said she looks very healthy, but recommended a vet visit because they no idea what would be causing that. She was fine all today until an hour ago she started doing that again. She is now back to normal and sleeping.

This is her only symptom so I am at a loss of what could be causing this. I made an appointment for tomorrow afternoon with vet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY7zxWIjD3A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoXhHNokJYI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGZJhl1eIz0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She looks constipated. Is there any poop around her vent? If so, gently clean her under warm water. Sometimes birds can't poop if there is dried poo around the vent. Try and get her to drink some water. If she still is having problems, take her to a vet, she may be ill


----------



## KB-31 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes there was a little bit yesterday but not enough to where I would think it would cause this. I cleaned her up though just in case and now tonight she is very clean around vent so unless it's something inside her I don't know what it could be. She just started doing it again too. Weird thing is though before she started doing it again she pooped like normal and was acting fine.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya it sounds like an internal problem. Like I said above, I would try to get some water into her (It helps it pass) and consider a trip to a vet


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I would get her to a vet to be on the safe side


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Her struggling to poop is an emergency you need to get her to the vet asap


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Allie started straining last week. I made a vet appointment for her for the following week, and I monitored her weight and poop in the meantime. She kept her weight up fine, and by the time her vet appointment came around she was no longer straining. We went to the vet anyway and he didn't seem too concerned since she was keeping her weight and was no longer straining. He just wanted her to have probiotics for the next 10 days and to keep monitoring her. 

I do think this warrants a vet visit....straining can mean a possible egg, digestive infection, tumor, or just a GI upset. It can be very minor or very very serious, so your beautiful little bird deserves to see a vet.


----------



## tootsiethetiel (Nov 6, 2020)

Ive just noticed the same problem with tootsie. She’s an older rescue female so I dont know a lot of her precise information. She doesnt make any noise, but she will visibly strain and end up defecating only a small bit. Ive checked her vent and everything looks normal but I am making a vet appointment just to be sure.


----------

